# The King James Bible - The History of English



## JM (Oct 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;kN7-EvgKAsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN7-EvgKAsk[/video]


----------



## Rufus (Oct 10, 2011)

I loved that. Posted it to my facebook.


----------

